# Tattoos in UFC



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just wanted to get your thoughts a lot of people always say Tattoos and UFC go together they even had a show Inside the UFC that talk about that subject once. Who do you guys think has the best ink in the UFC?


----------



## zombes (Mar 4, 2007)

Brock Lesnar


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Alessio Sakara's ink is pretty tight but it's hard to beat Lesnar's giant cock sword! HAHA


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

zombes said:


> Brock Lesnar


Subtle phallic symbol FTW!


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

I personally think that Jon Koppenhaver has some of the best and coolest looking ink in UFC. Better then Brocks the sword is cool but the guy has a grenade tattooed on has neck.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

No one has anyone on Rogan's sleeve(s? Not sure if he has one or two))


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> No one has anyone on Rogan's sleeve(s? Not sure if he has one or two))


 Here you go:
http://www.ufcfight.com/mma/2008/02/joe-rogan-tatto.html

http://www.redban.com/blogy/?p=13


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sakara has real nice work, Huerta has nice work. I like Cub Swansons as well even though hes in WEC


----------



## Tiago Rohrsetze (Nov 10, 2007)

Thiago Silva's arm is pretty cool ...


----------



## mikehmike (May 28, 2007)

I didnt even know rogan had sleeves


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

wanderleis head tattoo is awsome


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

norway1 said:


> wanderlei is awsome


Fixed ;p


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

12 worst tattoos in mma

http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/01/23/the-12-worst-tattoos-in-mma/


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> Fixed ;p


:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

blaked said:


> 12 worst tattoos in mma
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/01/23/the-12-worst-tattoos-in-mma/


That was not a great list. Some of htose guys just don't belong on there. Sakara has some pretty cool tats. Could use more color but overall they are good/


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

zombes said:


> Brock Lesnar


i like the one on his back but the sword between his tits sucks IMO


----------



## zombes (Mar 4, 2007)

Ya, I was joking about Brock Lesnar. Tim Sylvia has the best tattoos.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

mikehmike said:


> I didnt even know rogan had sleeves


That'd be because(I assume) the UFC and stuff like Fear Factor force him to wear long sleeve shirts to cover that up for events and stuff.


----------



## mamfi (Dec 8, 2007)

Genki Sudo. can't find a pic, but some of you might remember the firebird on his back.

also, Chuck's Kanji on his head looks kinda cool.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

blaked said:


> 12 worst tattoos in mma
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/01/23/the-12-worst-tattoos-in-mma/


This list sucks, some of the guys in it don't belong there. To top it of he makes up these rules like " Don't tattoo your name in big block letters ", how should you do it? In little tiny letters that make it look like your scared of the needle. This guy is just to ***** to get a big tattoo so he tries to make rules to hide it. Big block letter names are the shit if your proud of who you are!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Babalu sports my second favorite tattoo in the world next to mine anyways hahaha.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> This list sucks, some of the guys in it don't belong there. To top it of he makes up these rules like " Don't tattoo your name in big block letters ", how should you do it? In little tiny letters that make it look like your scared of the needle. This guy is just to ***** to get a big tattoo so he tries to make rules to hide it. Big block letter names are the shit if your proud of who you are!


 You forgot about rule 1.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

jasvll said:


> You forgot about rule 1.


No I didn't, It's just that the 1st rule is lamer that the 2nd. Why should you never get your name or nickname tattooed on you? Who decided that this rule should be in place? Does everyone feel that you shouldn't get your name tatted on you?......I can think of many other tattoo rules that would make more sense than that one. For example, never get a tattoo of barbwire in a band around your biceps. Never get a tattoo of of your favorite bands logo...why you ask? because it is gay and your friends will kick your ass for it. HAHA 

Edit: Also, even if you like punk rock you should never get those words tatted on you because they include " PUNK ", which is NEVER a good thing to have on your skin forever!!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> No I didn't, It's just that the 1st rule is lamer that the 2nd. Why should you never get your name or nickname tattooed on you? Who decided that this rule should be in place? Does everyone feel that you shouldn't get your name tatted on you?......I can think of many other tattoo rules that would make more sense than that one. For example, never get a tattoo of barbwire in a band around your biceps. Never get a tattoo of of your favorite bands logo...why you ask? because it is gay and your friends will kick your ass for it. HAHA


 Sounds like someone has their name tattooed on their person. 

And rule 1 answered the question asked in your post. That's why I assumed you forgot about it.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Sounds like someone has their name tattooed on their person.
> 
> And rule 1 answered the question asked in your post. That's why I assumed you forgot about it.


You caught me bro! I have all kinds of writing on me not just my last name. I was in prison for years so I've got pretty much my full body tattoo'd


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Tatooes are what they are. People should not give a rats ass what others think of them. If your getting tats for the reson of pleasing someone else then you have problems of your own. If your name is what you want on your body get it if it makes you feel better and, do'nt let someone who thinks something is untasteful stop you from getting it if thats what you want. So my opinion on names is they are acceptable by some and some there not. So there is really nothing to argue about here. One of you like names and one of you do'nt, thats what makes a good tattoo so personal. I personally like Rigg's tattoo, its kinda like a trademark of his because people are so used to seeing it when he fights.

And no I do'nt have anynames on my body...:thumb02:


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

mamfi said:


> Genki Sudo. can't find a pic, but some of you might remember the firebird on his back.
> 
> also, Chuck's Kanji on his head looks kinda cool.


I have a Tshirt with all of Genki's tattoos on it. I've never warn it though because its a bit too big for me. I'm a big small or small medium but I always buy Medium to be safe. It fits more like a large Medium or Large and if anyone wants it , they can have it off me.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> You caught me bro! I have all kinds of writing on me not just my last name. I was in prison for years so I've got pretty much my full body tattoo'd


What'd you do.

I want it Pauly J!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> You caught me bro! I have all kinds of writing on me not just my last name. I was in prison for years so I've got pretty much my full body tattoo'd


 :thumb02:

If you're happy with your ink, then there's no problem. If you're choosing your tattoos based on how high you think they'll rank on some bloggers web site, though, I'd say there's a problem. :thumb02:


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> You caught me bro! I have all kinds of writing on me not just my last name. I was in prison for years so I've got pretty much my full body tattoo'd


lol, i agree with you the poster was probably a guy who's too wimpy to get a tatoo and would cry like a bitch if he did, though i still think name tatoo's are freaking dumb, but hey it's your skin you can do anything you want to it.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> What'd you do.


Aggravated Assault ( took a plea bargain for Assaault with a deadly weapon with intent to cause GBI, got 8 years, served 6 and some change ) :doh01:


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I have a Tshirt with all of Genki's tattoos on it. I've never warn it though because its a bit too big for me. I'm a big small or small medium but I always buy Medium to be safe. It fits more like a large Medium or Large and if anyone wants it , they can have it off me.


Where'd you find that?


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I bought it from some pride/k1 memorabilia ebay shop ages back. I reall wish it fit me.


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

Before I actually learned who the fighters were, one of the ways I would predict winners would be to go against the guy with the stupider tattooes.

The other way was according to the entrance music.... say what you want but how many of you picked Gonzaga over Crocop? I still can't believe that a super badass like Crocop comes out to Duran ******* Duran...

And by the way, Brock Lesnar's tat is by far the lamest. Which is of course why Mir beat him.


----------



## PutsOut (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive heard all about Brock Lesners Tat turned into a penis but ive never see it.


----------



## helix2301 (Apr 17, 2007)

Tito has wired Tats man the spot they are in is just wired. LOL. They represent Huntington beach.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I bought it from some pride/k1 memorabilia ebay shop ages back. I reall wish it fit me.


Shrink it.

Wash it in hot water and put it in the dryer.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I tried that with a Pride tshirt, and although it fit a little bit better it didn't do the design any favours.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> I tried that with a Pride tshirt, and although it fit a little bit better it didn't do the design any favours.



Bulk up. Do a quick cycle on the juice and eat like a mad man. 20 - 30 pounds should have that bad boy fitting snug. 

Just joking :thumb02:


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

sakara has the best ink period he has sum siiick work on him


----------



## Holy9 (Oct 20, 2006)

What are those leafs that Rogan has tattooed on his upper arm????:wink03: :laugh: :thumb01:


----------

